# Fireworks



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

IMO fireworks should be banned .. I have been jumping up and down all evening after hearing bangs...


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> IMO fireworks should be banned .. I have been jumping up and down all evening after hearing bangs...


They're nerve wracking to say the least. Fine by me....shall we take a petition to city hall?

They're going off all the time around our place, by kids. Can never tell if it's the firecrackers or bedouins shooting it up again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It amazes me how they get hold of what I would class as industrial fireworks.. I live right beside the 6th October bridge.. it is noisy and yet these fireworks boom right into my sitting room.
There is no way you would be able to hear.. standard fireworks over the traffic.

No health and safety I suppose.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It amazes me how they get hold of what I would class as industrial fireworks.. I live right beside the 6th October bridge.. it is noisy and yet these fireworks boom right into my sitting room.
> There is no way you would be able to hear.. standard fireworks over the traffic.
> 
> No health and safety I suppose.


It's all contraband. They are illegal here, from what I have been told, but sold "under the counter" everywhere.

Most likely smuggled in from China under a ton of cheap plastic products..lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I've had to start using a sleep aid, for the first time in my life.

It goes on and on and on and on..........


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish I knew where all of this was going. Another day or 2 and fizzle out? Weeks? Continual violence or a return to a non violent sit-in in Tahrir? Why hasn't SCAF issued a single statement about this? Where is Parliament? What the hell is going on!!!!!????


----------

